# Cheesy Spoon Bread



## Raine (Jul 14, 2005)

*Cheesy Spoon Bread*






[size=-1]*Yield:*[/size] [size=-1]*6 servings*[/size]
[font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]3/4 cup [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]NESTLÉ® CARNATION® Nonfat Dry Milk[/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]1/2 cup [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]Yellow Corn Meal[/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]2 cups [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]water[/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]1 1/4 cups [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1](5 ounces) shredded cheddar cheese, divided[/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]3 [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]large eggs, separated[/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]2 tbsp [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]margarine or butter[/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]1/4 tsp [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]baking powder[/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1]*Procedures*[/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*1*[/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]PREHEAT oven to 375° F. Grease 1½-quart casserole dish.[/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*2*[/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]COMBINE dry milk and corn meal in large saucepan. Stir in water. Cook, stirring constantly, until mixture comes to a boil and thickens. Remove from heat. Stir in 3/4 cup cheese, egg yolks, margarine and baking powder.[/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica]*3*[/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]BEAT egg whites in small mixer bowl until stiff peaks form. Fold into corn meal mixture lightly but thoroughly. Pour into prepared dish. Sprinkle with remaining cheese[/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica].[/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]*4*[/font][font=Arial,Helvetica]BAKE for 30 to 35 minutes or until top is golden and filling is set. Serve warm.[/font]


----------



## Constance (Jul 14, 2005)

That looks delicious, Raine. I've never tried a spoonbread.


----------



## jkath (Jul 14, 2005)

Neither have I - but it sure looks like it would be a good side dish for chili!


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 14, 2005)

That looks absolutely (drool) wonderful. I have made spoonbread before but either I was a nitwit or the recipe was. Was more like mush than spoonbread I have been served.  Nobody in family liked it. It was just a plain cornmeal one. Guess I will have to try that one out. Think....spicy chili and soothing spoonbread to cut the heat. Ummmmmmmm, too bad I can't eat spicy foods.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## pdswife (Jul 14, 2005)

I've never had spoon bread... 
do they call it that because you have to eat it with a spoon?  Is it softer or more crumbly than regular corn bread??


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 14, 2005)

The spoonbread I had was a little moister than dressing.  I am not sure why they call it spoonbread except that you always see it being dished up with a spoon as would be too soupy to use a fork.  I enjoyed it, but what I ate was just a corn meal type of spoonbread and wasn't anything fancy.


----------



## bknox (Jul 16, 2005)

CHEESY SPOONBREAD!! Sweet. I have never tried cheesey spoonbread but spoonbread is readily available in Kentucky. I remember it mostly around the holidays but never with cheese. May have to make a stuffed chicken with potatoes and some cheesy spoonbread. Thanks for the recipe.

bryan


----------



## bknox (Jul 18, 2005)

Made the spoonbread and it was excellent. My wife (native Chicagoan) had never tried spoonbread and she loved it as well. The only change I made was I added about a cup of roasted corn kernels. I am interested to make it again with chipotle peppers or maybe with Blue cheese.

Thanks for sharing. I am going to call my Mom in Kentucky and see if she will part with her recipe. It may take a while because she will mail it to me, but I will share if I get it.

bryan


----------



## middie (Jul 18, 2005)

sounds really good.


----------



## Raine (Jul 18, 2005)

Sounds like it was a hit.  Oh, please play around with it, tweak it and let us know your results.


----------

